# Chesewire string finger pain?



## mythil

Soo... I haven't been around a bit, I've been pretty busy with a lot of things. 

I'm still practicing my mandolin, trying to teach myself as I have yet to find one tutor anywhere near my (well one but the travel is too difficult).

I've been doing it for a few weeks and I still can't get over my problem with the strings, especially the A and E strings, they are very thin and tight resulting in pain and cuts to my fingertips meaning I can only play for about ten minutes before my fingertips go numb and sometimes I cut into the skin so I have to take longer breaks..

Is there anything I could do about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mesa

Err, would it interest you to play acoustic guitar for a few weeks to develop calluses?


----------



## mythil

Well musician friend of mine just told me the action may be too high. Measured it and it came up as 5mm on G and 3 on E.. Advised me to lower it and try again.. However the E-string just pinged across the room so I'll have to get some replacements >.>


----------



## Head_case

> I've been doing it for a few weeks and I still can't get over my problem with the strings, especially the A and E strings, they are very thin and tight resulting in pain and cuts to my fingertips meaning I can only play for about ten minutes before my fingertips go numb and sometimes I cut into the skin so I have to take longer breaks..
> 
> Is there anything I could do about this?


Poor baby 

Yes ..you need a new role model for your tutor:










J/k - I know what it's like since I picked up the lute to mess around with. I really didn't want calluses since I play the open hole flute too...to lose complete sensitivity of the finger pads of the left hand...well I might as well go back to the closed key flute then.

What you can do, is use very fine surgical tape, and wrap it around your fretting fingers which hold down these strings. Just wrap sufficient around the pad area. It only needs to be wrapped once; wrap anymore and your finger will become too plastered and clumsy.

I started using this technique for the left hand (I'm right hand dominant) fretting for about 3 months. Afterwards, I took the surgical tape off and just play with my fingers. Unlike other guitarists, I seem to have avoided hard calluses. The left hand skin is no longer as soft and does not get cut by the thin A & E strings but the real advantage is I can still feel sensation in the tips of my left fingers


----------



## Taggart

Mesa said:


> Err, would it interest you to play acoustic guitar for a few weeks to develop calluses?


When I tried to play guitar I found that rubbing surgical spirit into my fingers did help to toughen them up. It's the same trick ramblers use to toughen up their feet.


----------

